# Sex in German Barracks



## Bill Smy (21 Apr 2004)

Wednesday April 21, 04:57 PM

German army to lift ban on sex in barracks    

BERLIN (Reuters) - A German army ban on sex in the barracks may soon be lifted because it‘s considered outdated, the government says.


Hannes Wendroth, spokesman for the Defence Ministry, on Wednesday confirmed a report in Bild newspaper that said partners who are both serving in the armed forces should no longer be barred from having sex on German military installations.


"There was a feeling that the existing regulations were no longer in keeping with the times," Wendroth told reporters, referring to a rule that outlawed sex on military bases.


"We‘re looking into changes that would allow those who so desire to pursue their needs in their own privacy," he said.


The proposed changes would allow troops to have "partnership relationships within military facilities" and couples to live together there, according to a draft of the measure.


Charles Heyman, senior defence analyst at Jane‘s Consultancy Group, said the proposal was unusual. He said Germany may be lifting the ban because its military bases lack quarters for couples, who have always had to live off its bases.


"I am not aware of any country that allows free-for-all sex in the barracks," he said. "You can‘t have people going around the barracks having sex everywhere. It‘s ludicrous."


There are 9,850 women in Germany‘s armed forces out of a total of 270,000. The women serve voluntarily, while one third of the men are conscripts.


In 2000, the army lifted a previous ban on homosexuality.


----------



## willy (21 Apr 2004)

Why can‘t you "have people going around the barracks having sex everywhere"?  It isn‘t like it doesn‘t already happen, and the world hasn‘t ended yet.


----------



## DogOfWar (21 Apr 2004)

Wait!!! Sex in the barrack? That happens??? Those 2 in the common room said that a man stole their clothes.......


----------



## AlphaCharlie (21 Apr 2004)

Get me a plane ticket. I‘m going to Germany for hot army sex.


----------



## DogOfWar (21 Apr 2004)

Hot GERMAN army sex.


----------



## meni0n (21 Apr 2004)

Tell Hanz we said hi.


----------



## Da_man (21 Apr 2004)

so you can bring your girlfriend and have sex in front of your buddies?


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Apr 2004)

Germans are creepy.

Anyone whos been to a love parade in berlin will know what i mean.

Creepy.


----------



## mattoigta (22 Apr 2004)

VE VANT ZA MONAY LEBOWSKI


----------



## Gayson (11 Jun 2004)

Scarlino said:
			
		

> VE VANT ZA MONAY LEBOWSKI









Best movie ever.


----------



## b.scheller (17 Jun 2004)

ugh...who wants to be subject to seeing two homosexuals getting it on...unless they're talking about service men and women...


----------



## chriscalow (18 Jun 2004)

Or ve Vill Khat uff ur Chonson.  I just bought that last week.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (18 Jun 2004)

Is this your homework, Larry?


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Jun 2004)

:As our favourite Stalag 13 SNCO, SGT Schultz says " I see nuthing, nuthing!" :

Going back many yrs, I can remember all sorts of 'bumping uglies' going on in the shacks on the wknds. Not that I would ever incriminate myself.

I've caught blokes with sheilas in the shacks the odd time, and I just turn a blind eye to it (going back to the SGT Schultz indemnity clause above in para 1) ;D.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Jun 2004)

Time warps back to 1984, a friend of mine was in West Germany for the annual Reforger fun, and with some time off, asked a girl to dance at a local punk rock club. She looked at him and get this...... she hissed aggressivly like a lizard at him and turned away. I reckon you had the hear the story mitt der body language and all, as we all nearly P****d ourselves laughing.

Ya, the ole squareheads can be a bit freaky.

Wes


----------



## Pieman (18 Jun 2004)

> she hissed aggressivly like a lizard at him and turned away


That's just German talk for "Sure i'll dance. Let me get us a drink" ;D


----------



## Slim (18 Jun 2004)

Sex in the shacks...imagine that!

Didn't the Germans have mobile brothels in WW2? ;D


----------



## LeeYang (7 Jul 2004)

In  China, all boys and girls are seperated and we do not see each other. All people must serve Peoples Army. Sex on base would never happen, though that is too bad! When I first joined, a group of us guys tried to sneak over to see the woman sleeping quarters, but were stopped by a guard. He was not happy with us.  :threat:


----------

